
Google Play is tracking you – and that’s just the tip of a very large iceberg - ghosh
http://www.extremetech.com/mobile/235594-yes-google-play-is-tracking-you-and-thats-just-the-tip-of-a-very-large-iceberg
======
tracymorgan8520
Is it just me or are we slowly sliding into a world with no privacy at all? Is
someone's urge to improve their service a good enough reason to give up your
privacy?

~~~
tired_man
Turn off location services. I don't think many people actually need to walk
around with GPS active.

~~~
tracymorgan8520
I know but there are millions of people who don't even care about that and
have no idea that they can be tracked with GPS for advertisement purposes.
And, of course, no one is talking about privacy (referring to the mainstream
media).

~~~
tired_man
The more you know.

Like most sheep, they're marching to slaughter and don't care. I have friends
who have plain, old dumb cells that can't even text. But they are reaching
retirement age and it doesn't matter for them. Persons who take an interest in
their environment and safety will find out and take measures to safeguard
their privacy, but the others, like sheep, will blithely ignore everything and
continue to broadcast every facet of their lives to anyone who will listen.
There's no hope for them.

I can't even be bothered explaining it to them any longer.

------
tired_man
All the more reason to use a custom ROM.

Unless Google Play Services can somehow turn on GPS without it registering as
a battery usage item, I doubt they are successful in tracking me.

~~~
AaronRamsey
Yeah, I totally agree with you on that one. But don't think they aren't
working on other tracking methods, a lot of us never turn on the GPS option
and that ain't good for their business.

~~~
tired_man
That is their prerogative, though, and I don't begrudge them the opportunity
to try. But short of setting up in-store cell systems that cut out those of
the individual carriers, I don't see how they'll manage it.

I never use in-store wifi and only turn on data if _I_ need data. I'm always
amazed by people who complain about battery life, yet wander around with
wifi,data, and bluetooth running 24/7\. :-)

